# Tribe for Mothers of Many?



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

I know I saw a thread a long time ago for mothers of "many" children (like 4 or more) but I can't find it here any where. Does anyone know of a thread or want to start one?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Yep! Here we are- http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1275830/mums-of-many-it-s-november


----------

